# First ever ND field hunt awaits!



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Well I'd like to just really thank Chris for this sight so water hunters like myself can come on here and learn. (Yes my membership renewal is coming :lol: ) I'd also like to thank a couple of guys whom I've asked a certain set-up question or two. :beer:

Some of the early season pics posted have also been nice to see, so a water hunter can see what a field set-up should look like.

With 7 days a year really being the only field time I'll probably get in, I picked up an Avery finisher (mudded and ready) and a couple doz. eliminator shells w/ flocked heads. I reworked 2 dozen leaky mallard deeks to put on stakes and also have one spinner. I guess if I need to I could set a doz. floaters out as well.

The 12 ft. flat bottom is staying home, and so with the truck carrying the full load all of my beer case purchases will be done on location. :lol:

I just gotta say thanks again for steering hunters like myself in the right direction, North Dakota is a very different style than here and this sight has educated me beyond expectations. I'm just looking forward to the field thing and enjoying the great state of ND. 
:beer:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Once you try it youll never look back. Enjoy the state! :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Propst to you! :beer:

You are a man among peas!! hint-hint :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Enjoy your visit Goldy!! :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Good luck. I hope you do great ... even though you're a Vikes fan! :lol:

Happy Huntin"


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Goldy,

Hats off to you...I in the same boat as you. Or I mean field. This year will be my first field hunt as well and I am very anxious to say the least.

Good luck to ya

DD


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Remember your learnin bud. Give me a call on the way through if you get a chance. Relax and enjoy North Dakota.

 :beer:

Bob


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

This pic should give you a good view of a field setup.

[siteimg]2517[/siteimg]


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

How do you stay awake in that Finisher? :lol: The first flock of 15 Mallards to come dive bombing in was all it took, I'm hooked. That and picking up my first tripple ever on a flock of 4 mallards that took a whole 30 seconds to retrieve made my trip. Not a lot of birds though, did a lot of scouting to find them. I did expect more, but I think I always do out there for some reason. Thanks Nodak!! 12 ft. flat bottom will be staying at home again on the next trip.
:beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats Goldy!

Just wait till you start bird watching! I find myself doing this a lot when bigger groups of mallards/pintails are working the spread. It's a treat...


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Goldy,

The only other "problem" with field hunting is getting the duck poop off the ground blind after each hunt.

Keep the wind at your back!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

:beer: :beer:

Glad you had a good time!!

Bob


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Good to hear you did good Goldy.. HAving birds act that way in the field/spread was enough to make me move to this state  .

Not too many Bulldogg fan out here though..


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:beer: Well I know 15 to 20 mallards wing flapping in your faces is probably the little flock you'll let set in before opening up on the mother flock :lol: but in my case 15 -20 mallards in my face was 3 to 4 years worth of every weekend hunting back home here. What a sight it was, having that over my mickey mouse spread. Out of the 15 I'd maybe pull on one green head at the end of their look em' over passes. Those little flocks of 4 are sure a lot easier (for me anyway) when it comes to trigger pulling time.

Sunrises with that hot cup weren't to shabby either.
:beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

There is nothing, and I mean nothing that comes close to those first few moments when the ducks are flying and thesun is just coming up......It truly is an awesome sight!!!! Congrats Goldy!!!!!


----------

